# Fatwas ban outsiders’ entry into Rameswaram villages



## mediator (Dec 16, 2013)

> Entrances to Athiyuthu, Puthuvalassai, Panaikulam, Azhagankulam and  Sitharkottai sport such boards, all put up by the local Jamaath  Councils. “There are boards deep inside these villages which declare  outsiders are not allowed,” said B Arumugam, who acted as a guide to  this correspondent. Interestingly, all these villages have a strong  Muslim population.
> “Advertising (banners, posters and pamphlets) and honking (from  vehicles) without permission is prohibited inside the Panchayath. By  Order - Muslim Jamaath Thajul Islam Sangh, Pottakavayal”, is the board  which welcomes the visitor to the village entrance on the Attrankarai  Road, hardly 10 kilometre from Ramanathapuram town. “For the last 20  years, only Muslim candidates had been elected from this constituency.  Only Muslims could be elected from this Assembly constituency,” said N  Suriyaprakash, a civil engineer-turned-politician.




Fatwas ban outsiders? entry into Rameswaram villages

Pakistan, bangladesh, kashmir and now this----! Tomorrow it would be Delhi.


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2013)

mediator said:


> Fatwas ban outsiders? entry into Rameswaram villages
> 
> Pakistan, bangladesh, kashmir and now this----! *Tomorrow it would be Delhi*.



this is how extremists are made, some idiotic group does something stupid and the other stupid group has to do something equally idiotic. sigh...

and i think this should go in the fightclub thread as not to flame the whole forum


----------



## sksundram (Dec 16, 2013)

Who are these @ss#oles to deny the entry? As an Indian citizen we are free to roam anywhere.


----------



## mediator (Dec 16, 2013)

The big question is why isn't the Indian Media showing all this? Why didn't they show all those people and debate over it who burnt the Sabarmati express carrying karsevaks, why don't they show when Indian Armymen are killed by Kashmiri separatists, list can go on.

@Snap Baba - Inshallah, "the other group" shall seal its lips no matter how much atrocity is carried upon them and carry your 10 commandments rich with pure wisdom upon them. Even if their relatives die, they shall remember to be silent. Let the conversion and atrocity prevail.


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2013)

hmm i don't know which group you are implying to


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2013)

some educated dude should make a fatwa against a fatwa against a fatwa..fatwaception ftw


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2013)

haha this is not even a story, at least its very bad reporting
go to any city, make story out of random incidents. this has no cohesion. what fatwa? who gave fatwa? how is it enforced? what does chappal flag hoisting, cow slaughter, and weird sign boards have to do with anything or even each other. this smells of something that just appeals to prejudices, instead of any real journalism.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> haha this is not even a story, at least its very bad reporting
> go to any city, make story out of random incidents. this has no cohesion. what fatwa? who gave fatwa? how is it enforced? what does chappal flag hoisting, cow slaughter, and weird sign boards have to do with anything or even each other. *this smells of something that just appeals to prejudices, instead of any real journalism*.



You only see what you want to see

Now, Bangalore townships sell plots only to Brahmins, Lingayat

Mumbai property broker posts online ad, says no to Muslims


----------



## Renny (Dec 17, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> You only see what you want to see
> 
> Now, Bangalore townships sell plots only to Brahmins, Lingayat
> 
> Mumbai property broker posts online ad, says no to Muslims



Your comprehension sucks. There's a big difference between selling plots or houses to a particular religious community and banning access to them altogether from an entire village! 
This is just selective reporting by our slave media. Why can't they report this incident in Rameswaram?

*Except for religious places is there any town or village in India where Hindu's have banned muslims from entering?*

You only see what you want to see.

@ Anorion, Do you have proof this is made up? A petition was filed in the SC regarding this matter (AC 10620/2013).


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2013)

I need to know what I am trying to disprove
-a bunch of signs saying outsiders not allowed, and women walk here. ok. (is this against outsiders or hindus?)
-cows slaughtered in front of temple (ok, this one is to frighten the hindus I suppose)
-hoisting flag with chappals (protest against govt, party, or is this still hindus?)
-nothing opens without permission from local muslim bodies. ok fair enough. again, is this like reserving for a particular religious community. or against hindus. or outsiders? 

mostly my point is that the "slave" media is not reporting this because there is nothing to report


----------



## lm2k (Dec 17, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> You only see what you want to see
> 
> Now, Bangalore townships sell plots only to Brahmins, Lingayat
> 
> Mumbai property broker posts online ad, says no to Muslims



Same here
My favourate political party leader had issued a FATWA that the north indians shud not be allowed in Maharashtra. Reason- these people become too much "akramak" here and the "bhoomi putras" are on the loss.


----------



## Renny (Dec 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> I need to know what I am trying to disprove
> -a bunch of signs saying outsiders not allowed, and women walk here. ok. (is this against outsiders or hindus?)
> -cows slaughtered in front of temple (ok, this one is to frighten the hindus I suppose)
> -hoisting flag with chappals (protest against govt, party, or is this still hindus?)
> ...



By that same logic they must also not report muslims not getting flats. Nothing to report there.

Sigh! I sometimes forget this is a tech forum and not a defense forum.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2013)

lm2k said:


> Same here
> Reason- these people become too much "akramak" here and the "bhoomi putras" are on the loss.


Wut ?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2013)

^that article was about one ad and what steps people took, and reactions to that one ad
No one spoke about 2-3 other unrelated incidents. Thats a cohesive story with a one point take - away

Start a thread for your defense discussions if you want


----------



## Renny (Dec 17, 2013)

^ The topic here is about banning entry into a village and inciting a community through different acts, nothing mentioned in the article is unrelated or irrelevant.
There are also no unrelated incidents mentioned in this thread, except for the guy who posted links about buying houses.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2013)

-boards say outsiders nt allowed, no public road. Not hindus not allowed
-MMK changed sides
-Muslim canditaes are only elected 
-The district collector is busy
-shops owners are at least 50% muslims
-smuggling and conversion are rampant
-murders of hindu readers

Its just a neverending list of "oh no! You know what other outrageous thing they did?"


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2013)

We live in the bloody 21st century and people still fight over religion/caste?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 17, 2013)

What is religion? And that ca..? ca....? caste?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 17, 2013)

^ Reasons Excuses that one segment of people uses to create unrest/ fight with other segment of people.


----------



## mediator (Dec 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> I need to know what I am trying to disprove
> -a bunch of signs saying outsiders not allowed, and women walk here. ok. (is this against outsiders or hindus?)
> -cows slaughtered in front of temple (ok, this one is to frighten the hindus I suppose)
> -hoisting flag with chappals (protest against govt, party, or is this still hindus?)
> ...



If this is your point of view, then perhaps you don't deserve to live in this country in the first place. I don't know who you are trying to appease or who made you a mod, but may be an electrical shock only can open the channels of empathy in you and ability to rise beyond this cowardice you are trying to show as "intellect".

Here's more that you missed.....



			
				news said:
			
		

> The Hindu community is a scared lot because of the ever growing *Islamic extremism in the district.*
> 
> The villagers are still in a state of shock as some *Muslim youth slaughtered a cow in front of the Muneeswarankoil Temple.*
> 
> ...



This is very similar to what is happening in Kashmir. Perhaps you are alien to the definition or context of "outsider" here or you are simply and very pathetically trying to be politically correct and trying to show how "secular" you are. Oh, yes Muslim youths hoisted the national flag with chappals, a cow killed in front of temple, open display of Islamic terrorism, control of business, banning of things and our @Anorion Baba opines that there is nothing to report!  

Further, it would be really nice if you can somehow with determined hardwork can make your brain register the origins of the word "hindu" and hindustan or perhaps learn to respect SC's verdict shown and debated sometime back. But still....



			
				Supreme Court[SIZE=2 said:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_[/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]December 11, 1995[/FONT]]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the case of Dr. Ramesh    Yeshwant Prabhoo the Supreme Court bench dealt with the meaning of the word    "Hindutva" or "Hinduism" when used in election propaganda.    The court came to the conclusion that the words "Hinduism" or "Hindutva"    are not necessarily to be understood and construed narrowly, confined only to    the strict Hindu religious practices unrelated to the culture and ethos of the    People of India depicting the way of life of the Indian people. Unless the context    of a speech indicates a contrary meaning or use, in the abstract, these terms    are indicative more of a way of life of the Indian people. Unless the context    of a speech indicates a contrary meaning or use, in the abstract, these terms    are indicative more of a way of life of the Indian people and are not confined    merely to describe persons practicing the Hindu religion as a faith" (Emphasis    supplied). This clearly means that, by itself, the word "Hinduism"    or "Hindutva" indicates the culture of the people of India as a whole,    irrespective of whether they are Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Jews etc. The    Supreme Court Bench has further observed that "the mere fact that these    words (Hindutva or Hinduism) are used in the speech would not bring in within    the prohibition of sub-section (3) or (3A) of Section 123. It may well be that    these words are used in the speech to promote secularism and to emphasize the    way of life of the Indian people and the Indian culture or ethos, or to criticize    the policy of any political party as discriminatory or intolerant. Whether a    particular speech in which a reference is made to Hindutva and or Hinduism falls    within the prohibition under sub-section (3) or (3A) of Section 123 is therefore    a question of fact in each case" (Emphasis supplied).



[/FONT]
This is beyond Hindu or Muslim in the first place which you have dissected the whole disturbing report into, with a mentality "Oh, if this somewhere speaks about Hindu, then only will my brains will start to work". I believe all the mods of all the forums in India should have high qualifying levels of patriotism sown deep down in their genes through all the possible science known or unknown!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2013)

mediator said:


> but may be an electrical shock only can open the channels of empathy in you and ability to rise beyond this cowardice you are trying to show as "intellect".


electricity shock is mere illusion, try kundalini shock


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

Now i feel we need BJP.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 18, 2013)

And we the people of India , live in a Secular state................ : , 
People really need some work . Sitting idle is killing intellect.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

The organisations who pass these "fatwas" and "Khap Panchayats" should be banned


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 21, 2013)

the politically correct and the 'sarvagun sampann 'seculars'/lefties/over-intellectuals/overly-educated' rewarded the animals of the moplah 'rebellion' with the status of 'freedom fighters', & regard(ed) them as 'the great men of the state's history'. from india to thailand to philippines and others and don't know where all, the story is and has been the same!

i recall reading an article about the author's village in karnataka once on the brilliant website of sandeep (sandeepweb), of how his small peaceful village turned into a land of fanatics gradually. can't find the page anymore, or would've provided its link here.


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2013)

mediator said:


> Fatwas ban outsiders? entry into Rameswaram villages
> 
> Pakistan, bangladesh, kashmir and now this----! Tomorrow it would be Delhi.


May be a historical study of hardcore casteism in Kerala and Tamil Nadu might englighten you why there are so many Abrahamic followers now in these remote villages. Or why Dravidian Movement psychopaths ****ed up the politics of Tamil Nadu. Everything what happens has a reason. Not denying that proselytisers are present as well.

I see, this is the second thread you've created here. Can also see the rationale why. I can also see why people here are suffering.  Much beyond you can. The law of Karma upholds. You're also part of the reason.


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2013)

ico said:


> May be a historical study of hardcore casteism in Kerala and Tamil Nadu might englighten you why there are so many Abrahamic followers now in these remote villages. *Or why Dravidian Movement psychopaths ****ed up the politics of Tamil Nadu.* Everything what happens has a reason. Not denying that proselytisers are present as well.
> 
> I see, this is the second thread you've created here. Can also see the rationale why. I can also see why people here are suffering.  Much beyond you can. The law of Karma upholds. You're also part of the reason.



Bolds -> AGreed!
Non-bolds in context -> Disagreed! Abrahamic practices are beyond petty casteism, people marrying dogs and frogs in south and not everything happens for a reason. Its just human curiosity which seeks reason in everything! Nirbhaya rape, insertion of iron rods, killing of infants on one end and unconditional love on the other are beyond reasons to name a few!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

mediator said:


> Bolds -> AGreed!
> Non-bolds in context -> Disagreed! Abrahamic practices are beyond petty casteism, people marrying dogs and *frogs* in south and not everything happens for a reason. Its just human curiosity which seeks reason in everything! Nirbhaya rape, insertion of iron rods, killing of infants on one end and unconditional love on the other are beyond reasons to name a few!



Keralites make nice frog leg curry.


----------

